# LR CC Classic doesn't seem to remember "invert mask" setting



## camner (Oct 24, 2017)

Operating System: OS X Sierra

Lightroom Version: LR CC Classic 7.0
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

Question or Description of Problem:
In version 6 of LR CC, between uses LR preserved the state of the "invert mask" checkbox in the Local Adjustment Brush, Radial Filter, and Graduated Filter.  That is, if the invert mask box was checked, the next time I went to use the same tool, the box remained checked (which is pretty much the only way I use the Radial Filter).  In Classic, every time I use one of these tools, the invert mask box is UNchecked and I have to check it again if I so desire.

Is this a deliberate feature change, or a bug?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 24, 2017)

On Windows, the Invert Mask setting is sticky. I can't speak for Mac.


----------



## Hoggy (Oct 25, 2017)

There's only an 'invert' checkbox in the radial filter, here...

Did you make sure to check it BEFORE you drew any radial?  Maybe that setting got reset during the upgrade.

Looking just now, that box is still checked here after the upgrade.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes, you have to check it before you apply it. Then it sticks, just like any slider settings. And indeed there is no invert mask for the adjustment brush or the graduated filter, only for the radial filter.


----------

